# HOBIE OUTBACK FOR SALE



## specslayer

Im going to sell my much loved outback ONLY because i want to upgrade to the newer hull. It is an 07 hobie outback it has an eagle cuda 320c fish finder, sailing rudder, two ram tubes,a ram camera mount,and a hobie kayak cart. i am selling it fully rigged with the battery for the fishfinder for 1600. Some might say its a high price for a 3 yr old kayak and that a new one is only a hundred bucks more but if you get a new one you have to buy all the exras AND get them installed also it has been kept in my garrage and meticulously cared for as in complete freshwater rinsing inside and out and the rudder strings lubed. Or you can buy it stripped of all the goodies for 1300


----------



## specslayer

now has a ram camera mount up past the ff and one ram tube right next to you on the right and am working on installing the second but just had my appendix taken out so it will be a little while


----------



## Fishermon

wow....Nice set up. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## upthecreek

Someone on the Jax forum in the classifieds is looking for one of these. Just figured I'd share.


----------



## YakFlies

> *upthecreek (1/21/2010)*Someone on the Jax forum in the classifieds is looking for one of these. Just figured I'd share.


Welcome to this forum Chappy.. didn't want to sell one out of your collection?



Specslayer,

When I first saw you post this I was disappointed you were giving up kayaking..till I read that you were trying to upgrade.. Good luck with your sale.. Try Craigslist.. Or that Jax forum if Chappy doesn't want to lose one of his.


----------



## BloodyWaters

> *upthecreek (1/21/2010)*Someone on the Jax forum in the classifieds is looking for one of these. Just figured I'd share.




Welcome to the forum Upthecreek! 





Slayer, That yak is a fine fishing machine at a good price.


----------



## specslayer

bumpity bump bump


----------



## specslayer

new pics


----------



## specslayer

bump bump bump get your fully rigged awesome fishing machine before fishing season gets here


----------



## specslayer

had one looker but his price didnt match up with mine.......anyone want an amazing fishing kayak?


----------



## specslayer

bump


----------



## illforwill

man i want it so bad just would like to have the money but in process of saving for one............


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

im just trying to get started kayak fishing so i hope im not asking stupid questions but here it goes..

does it have the peddle system?

does it come with a paddle?

is it possible to put a kayak style bait well and a cooler in the yak at the same time?


----------



## specslayer

yes, yes, and yes you can have the kayatank which goes in the 6" hatch between your legs or one in the rear storage but youd have to have a rather small cooler.


----------



## Triple R

I will be in from Chicago in a few days maybe we could hook up this weekend,soI could take a look. Well I guess that is ifyou still have it for sale. Where are you located?


----------



## krleonard7

*Kayak still for sale?*

I just wanted to know if you still had the hobie kayak for sale? Thanks for your time and I look forward to hearing from you. You can also shoot me an e-mail @ [email protected]


----------



## Ardiemus

When did the hull design change?


----------



## wareagle900

this thread is over a year old?


----------



## specslayer

yea i sold that over a yr ago.....


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

Best money ive ever spent!!! Yall missed out on a good buy on this one! Thanks again Specslayer!!!


----------



## Ckflyer13

Do u still have this kayak? This is exactly what I'm looking for!


----------



## Ckflyer13

specslayer said:


> had one looker but his price didnt match up with mine.......anyone want an amazing fishing kayak?


Do u still have this yak it's exactly what I'm looking for


----------



## JD7.62

Just a tip, If a for sale thread is nearly three years old, the kayak is either sold or the person is no longer interested in selling it.


----------



## KC28

This is a long shot but did your kayak sell?


----------



## jspooney

KC28 said:


> This is a long shot but did your kayak sell?


Yes. It sold 4 years ago.


----------



## Cory S.

That's funny right there


----------



## Cory S.

Pro tip: Read all of the comments in a for sale post before asking about said item.


----------



## Lil'Knott-Head

Is the Hobie still up for sale? I am looking to get on e for my husband as a retirement gift...let me know! Thanks!


----------



## LSA05

Looks like its sold. 5 years ago. Read the posts above.


----------



## Lil'Knott-Head

My bad...sorry, new at this.  Thanks for the reply.


----------



## LSA05

Yep. Good luck finding a Hobie for your husband. He's going to love it! Keep an eye out in the "Kayaks for sale" section.


----------



## andrewsa43

This is the right time of year to buy one. You can do well since people are trying to get rid of summer stuff to get ready to hunt. My suggestion is to have cash on hand. Check the forums and craigslist a couple times a day and be ready to jump on a deal when they open up. I bought a yak a while back during this time of the year at a great price, used it for a year and then sold it during the high demand time of summer for $300 more than I paid.

Both of my yaks that I bought online I bought with a couple hours of them being posted. If you have time to be patient and wait for them to become available you can get great deals. But, good deals don't last long.


----------

